# Breeding Dumbo Dragons?



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been very interested in breeding bettas since I got into the fish keeping hobby. I'd love to breed, but I feel I need to learn tons about genetics before I jump in.

I want a line of Dumbo Dragons. Would the gene carry better for dumbos if the father was a dumbo while the mother was a dragon?

For example: Father (Not mine)










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375809605

Mother (Also not mine)










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376109007

What would be a result if I had decided to breed a pair similar to these guys?

Another example: Also not mine



















I am looking for lots of greenish blue as far as colors go, but I'm more focused on getting good dragons. The second pair would not come up with any dumbos because neither one seems to have the big ears, but they have great color to me. Is there a way I can breed the dumbo trait into regular eared bettas?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you plan to cross EE to regular, look for a really big EE to ensure good EE genes - EE is recessive so you will unlikely have nice big EE in F1. Using good EE genes will ensure fry as EE carriers. 

As for dragon scales - they are partially dominant, meaning you willl have partial dragons if you cross them to regular color/scales. Inbreed the ones with partial drgn scales and rather big pectoral fins. Eventually you should produce EE drgn scales. . . . about 3-4 generations. Then you can restart the whole process using new genetics to strengthen either the EE or the drg


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Not much in known about the EE gene or breeders are just not telling. 

I have a female dumbo I will be breeding to a normal hmpk. I sep I will spawn them. I also have a pair that are pure dumbos. I will be spawning them in late sep.

From what I under stand 2 dumbos or EE what ever you want to call them. If you have 2 most or all your fry will be or show big ears or larger then normal. 

If you breed 2 fish that have the EE gene but do not show the trait you will get a large % of big ears. Breeding a big ear that shows big ears to a fish that carries the gene will give you even more big ears. 

That's just my under standing. But EE to normal will not give you any big ears maybe a few will pop up but do not expect much till f2 .


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I would go with female dumbo, male dragon.

I can't find any examples of this cross specifically but here are some other crosses:

Half dumbo(dumbo father) spawn:
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT150213A.htm
no dumbos in f1

Half dragon(dragon mother):
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT150213B.htm
shows some of the partial scaling you can expect.

Dumbo/EE is recessive so I wouldn't expect any in F1, but you may get some.
but some should show up in f2(pick the one with the best dragon scaling and breed to the best of the opposite gender, unless you spot a fry with larger 'ears' then choose that one).

Lather, rinse, repeat.

If it were me I'd also pick a second pair(or a second mate for the best from the first pair) and have a second spawn going(f2-b). This way you can line breed later or work on another color or something since you'll likely have a bit of variation in F1.

or convince a friend to do a dumbo/dragon cross, too so you can outcross later and add new genes without loosing the dragon/dumbo combo.


----------

